# Se nos viene un tsunami agroalimentario, no habrá comida para todos



## Ponix (27 Mar 2022)

El jaleo está asegurado.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Mar 2022)

Me encanta el olor a amoníaco por las mañanas...


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Mar 2022)

Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.

Mucha gente se reía.

Ahora es el momento de intercambiar conejos y ovejas por mamadas.
A más de uno le voy a hacer mirar.

Claro está si el gobierno no me expropia.

Dios perdona pero yo no.


----------



## Wifimio (27 Mar 2022)

Todavía pienso que la escasez del diésel es mucho más preocupante que todos demás factores juntos.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Mar 2022)

Bueno, no pasa nada, comeremos pasteles


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> El jaleo está asegurado.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001541



Y Rusia es, precisamente, un exportador importante de fertilizantes.


----------



## Ursur (27 Mar 2022)

Porqué te crees que están denigrando el consumo de carne? 
No vas a pasar hambre. Vas a comer tu ración de pienso compuesto rico en proteínas bichícolas y serás feliz y punto. En el metaverso no te acordarás de lo mal que vive tu familia en realidad.


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> El jaleo está asegurado.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001541



Aparte de los fertilizantes, Ucrania es un gran productor de cereales, girasol, etc. Que la invasión haya sido a final del invierno ha sido para que no hayan podido sembrar nada. El año que viene, se van a comer los mocos.


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.


----------



## ray merryman (27 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Vas a pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Vas a pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego



Veremos a ver si he hecho bien los deberes


----------



## inteño (27 Mar 2022)

Como si lo viera: los menas y demás ralea tendrán sus platos llenos, incluso tirarán lo que no les parezca bien; mientras, Cruz Roja y similares haciendo anuncios para que le quites la mitad de la ración a tu abuela y se la des a los pobres negritos.


----------



## drstrangelove (27 Mar 2022)

Comerás insectos y serás feliz.


----------



## Murray's (27 Mar 2022)

Cambio huevos de gallina por mamada de hezpañorda maximo 30 años edad

Charos y protocharos no


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 Mar 2022)

mi huerto, mis conejos y mis gallinas no estan de acuerdo. Mi escopeta no va a dejar de disparar, y la 9mm tampoco. Morid escoria.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Y minolles de rojos.......


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Vas a pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego



Ese que que se comia las uvas de tres en tres

   
Me gusta mas lo del perro del afilador, ese que se comia las chispas para comer algo caliente


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Mi escopeta no va a dejar de disparar, y la 9mm tampoco. Morid escoria.



No te olvides de darle a la R para recargar y de ir saltando con la barra espaciadora.


----------



## jota1971 (27 Mar 2022)

No te preocupes PIENSO siempre habrá......nuestros gatos y perros comen manjares....


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada, comeremos pasteles



Y nos llegarán toneladas de trigo de Bolulandia, como en las épocas de don Paquito.


----------



## todoayen (27 Mar 2022)

Hamburguesa de grillos manda!


----------



## favelados (27 Mar 2022)

Yolanda Díaz ya ha comprado doscientos kgs de langostinos por lo que pueda pasar...


Si no hay trigo comemos langostinos


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Mar 2022)

Vendo cenizas del volcan de la palma, mejor fertilizante imposible.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No te olvides de darle a la R para recargar y de ir saltando con la barra espaciadora.



sacar el cuchillo para ir mas rapido
y un buen adadadadadad en las esquinas para evitar sustos


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Mar 2022)

que casualidad


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Mar 2022)

cuanta baja la producción sin echar mierda al campo, o echando mierda de la de verdad como toda la puta vida?

un 20%?

tira a comer pollas peakolero


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Mar 2022)

Sociedad de obesos acojonados por la televisiones progres porque no podrán tener su ración de cáncer agroalimentario.

Alguien se cree que el NWO os va a dejar sin comer mierda cuando se sabe positivamente que el ayuno es antienvejecimiento?

Es como lo del apagón cuando alguno se creyó que le iban a dejar sin luz y por tanto sin TV y por tanto sin su ración intoxicadora de telediario.


----------



## Ponix (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Bien. Hay que decir que entonces la población era de 20 millones.


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Todavía pienso que la escasez del diésel es mucho más preocupante que todos demás factores juntos.



No sé yo, ¿sabes que sin fertilizantes la producción agrícola es la mitad? ¿Te imaginas vivir con la mitad de lo que comes? (doritos y campurrianas incluidas).


----------



## cuartango (27 Mar 2022)

Si realmente viene un tsunami agroalimentario es porque lo han creado los Estados, sin ellos no habría ningún problema gracias a la tecnología y al capitalismo.

La huelga de transporte no es más que una prueba de que no se pueden subir los impuestos indefinidamente como cree la socialdemocracia, llega un momento en que se ahoga a los ciudadanos/empresas y las cosas empiezan a estallar. Si a eso le unes la diabólica política monetaria de los bancos centrales, pues tenemos lo que tenemos.

La crisis económica que se avecina ya empezó antes del Coronavirus, que supuso una ralentización debido a la "situación" y a que se dejó mano ancha en temas de endeudamiento y ayudas. Pero eso se ha acabado.


----------



## frrank (27 Mar 2022)

Nunca viene mal recordar este proverbio, no falla:

Es tiempo de rojos,
es tiempo de muerte,
hambre, paro y piojos.


----------



## Madrid (27 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Y nos llegarán toneladas de trigo de Bolulandia, como en las épocas de don Paquito.



Y la purria Argentina querrá cobrarlos en pesos argentinos, como Peron a Franco pero al revés.


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Mar 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Comerás insectos y serás feliz.



Comerás nada y serás feliz...hasta que te mueras


----------



## Cruzado (27 Mar 2022)

Realmente la comida en occidente dudo que llegue a ser un problema, sigue a precios hiperasequibles (hablo de lo basico, agua, legumbres, arroz....) . El problema va a ser los paises de mierda, si sube un 200% el trigo, todo el norte de africa si va a pasar hambre y habra escasez porque los europeos pagaremos mas o directamente no exportaremos.

Y eso quiere decir hordas de pateras, y no hay cojones a paliza + deportacion inmeďiata. Asi que llegan las hordas barbaras, y con ello la muerte de europa, que sera poblada por subseres de todo pelaje asia_africano.


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Mar 2022)

Siempre nos quedarán los grillos.


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Mar 2022)

La mayoría de la población tiene suficientes reservas de grasa como para sobrevivir a dos ediciones de Supervivientes.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Mar 2022)

Llevo meses preparado para años.


----------



## Teofrasto (27 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo botellas de amoniaco, van a ser el nuevo oro negro


----------



## mloureiro (27 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> cuanta baja la producción sin echar mierda al campo, o echando mierda de la de verdad como toda la puta vida?
> 
> un 20%?
> 
> tira a comer pollas peakolero



No tio, baja como un 80%. Olvidate de algunos tipos de cultivo, si tienes hectáreas de cultivo "natural" o "organico" las plagas devoran todo.
No vivo de eso, pero tengo mis leirinhas. Esto va a ser la hostia de malo.


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> No tio, baja como un 80%. Olvidate de algunos tipos de cultivo, si tienes hectáreas de cultivo "natural" o "organico" las plagas devoran todo.
> No vivo de eso, pero tengo mis leirinhas. Esto va a ser la hostia de malo.



Mis bisabuelos era natural abonaban con estiércol y sulfataban con bicarbonato y leche los hongos y para las plagas jabón potásico que hacían a partir de ceniza de chimenea de madera y todos comian


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Eso de que éramos la mitad la natalidad antigua en 1950 era de 4 y más hijos por mujer y comían asi


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Tendremos que adaptarnos a esa agricultura que había de antiguo pero claro acachar el lomo mucha gente no está dispuesta


----------



## carlosjpc (27 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Bien. Hay que decir que entonces la población era de 20 millones.



y la mitad de ella trabajando en el sector primario para pasar todos hambre.


----------



## SatanClaus (27 Mar 2022)

Buen apunte, Ponix. Se habla muy poco de la producción de amoníaco, y su subida es congruente con un escenario de tensión en la oferta energética.

La mayor parte del amoníaco producido se obtiene por el proceso Haber-Bosch:

*Aspectos económicos y ambientales*​_El proceso Haber produce más de 100 millones de toneladas de fertilizante de nitrógeno al año. *El 8,27% del consumo total de energía mundial en un año se destina a este proceso*. Los fertilizantes que se obtienen son responsables tanto del sustento de más de un tercio de la población mundial debido a que la extracción de nutrientes del suelo por parte de la agricultura y ganadería es cuantiosa y por ende deben ser repuestos de manera artificial, aunque el mal uso de los fertilizantes producen numerosos problemas ambientales por la erosión y el escurrimiento de nutrientes a napas y cuerpos de agua siendo el más emblemático la eutrofización. _​
De modo que un aumento en el precio del gas conlleva un aumento en el coste de producción de amoníaco y, por ende, del precio de los fertilizantes. Otro tema es el incremento adicional debido a la especulación, que tenderá a agravar un problema ya de por sí bastante serio.


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Todas las cáscaras restos de poda lo que desbroceis todo eso puede ser compost gratis


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Mar 2022)

Os debería preocupar mas cuando apliquen la tasa de co2 en cada producto . rererobo+iva.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Mar 2022)

Vamos a vender el purin a precio de oro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Mar 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> No tio, baja como un 80%. Olvidate de algunos tipos de cultivo, si tienes hectáreas de cultivo "natural" o "organico" las plagas devoran todo.
> No vivo de eso, pero tengo mis leirinhas. Esto va a ser la hostia de malo.



80% no te lo crees ni tú

tira a darle al viño


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo un huerto y intento hacerlo todo ecológico cualquier cáscara de cualquier cosa a compost o alimentación de pavos y pollos que tengo, cualquier mala hierba que denostamos puede servir las malvas cardos la hierba de cenizo todo eso en países pobres se come


----------



## hyugaa (27 Mar 2022)

Pues va ser jodido llegar a 2030 con vida


----------



## midelburgo (27 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Vamos a vender el purin a precio de oro.



En mi pueblo ya no echan nitratos ni urea, solo purines. Este año han abierto 5 nuevas granjas de tocinos.
Pero con la huelga del transporte se empiezan a dar cuenta del problema. Ya no vienen del puerto de Tarragona los camiones llenos de maiz y soja brasileña para hacer los piensos. Tienen que cerrar el ciclo in situ.


----------



## Chihiro (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



En el año 1950 había 2.500 millones de personas en el mundo, hoy somos 8000 millones. Sin abonos químicos no se puede alimentar a la población actual, en el mejor de los casos, los alimentos multiplicarán sus precios debido a la bajada de producción.


----------



## larios357 (27 Mar 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Realmente la comida en occidente dudo que llegue a ser un problema, sigue a precios hiperasequibles (hablo de lo basico, agua, legumbres, arroz....) . El problema va a ser los paises de mierda, si sube un 200% el trigo, todo el norte de africa si va a pasar hambre y habra escasez porque los europeos pagaremos mas o directamente no exportaremos.
> 
> Y eso quiere decir hordas de pateras, y no hay cojones a paliza + deportacion inmeďiata. Asi que llegan las hordas barbaras, y con ello la muerte de europa, que sera poblada por subseres de todo pelaje asia_africano.



Pues no se tu sueldazo pero aquí con la subida de todo y los sueldos de mierda nos come la mierda, y supongo que algo de eso tienen como disturbios, o más cosas porque está orquestado


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Ni en los 40 50 se podria sostener con aquella agricultura a la poblacion actual.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Todas las cáscaras restos de poda lo que desbroceis todo eso puede ser compost gratis



En esencia, nitrogeno-carbono de baja concentracion. Ni de coña comemos 8k de miñones sin los fosfatos de origen mineral


----------



## derepen (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Eso de que éramos la mitad la natalidad antigua en 1950 era de 4 y más hijos por mujer y comían asi



había mucho mas animal de caza que ahora y si te sobrava lo podias vender, al igual q las setas... además llovía más, ve ahora a por cangrejos de rio... hay muchos sitios donde solo encontraras piedras


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

Precisamente la calima y el barro que ha caido estos días en España es un regalo gratis para fertilizar suelos la erupción del volcán de la Palma que causó tanto estragos también va a ser muy fertil


----------



## Scarjetas (27 Mar 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Porqué te crees que están denigrando el consumo de carne?
> No vas a pasar hambre. Vas a comer tu ración de pienso compuesto rico en proteínas bichícolas y serás feliz y punto. En el metaverso no te acordarás de lo mal que vive tu familia en realidad.



Igualito que el guión de spielberg


----------



## fxno (27 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Y la productividad estaba por los suelos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En mi pueblo ya no echan nitratos ni urea, solo purines. Este año han abierto 5 nuevas granjas de tocinos.
> Pero con la huelga del transporte se empiezan a dar cuenta del problema. Ya no vienen del puerto de Tarragona los camiones llenos de maiz y soja brasileña para hacer los piensos. Tienen que cerrar el ciclo in situ.



Si es de regadío el purin es muy bueno para el maíz o la soja


----------



## pocholito (27 Mar 2022)

fxno dijo:


> Y la productividad estaba por los suelos.



Pero se comía el que vivía en el campo habría que trabajar duro


----------



## chainsaw man (27 Mar 2022)

Importaremos cagaplayas pero los pondremos a abonar los cultivos, tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Mar 2022)

Pues eso viene de esto, disminuye la producción se dispara la demanda, aumentan los precios

La líder mundial en fertilizantes reduce su producción a la mitad por el precio del gas





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Tenemos dos brazos y dos piernas, comida suficiente para dos temporadas.


----------



## Juan Palomo (27 Mar 2022)

Ya lo dice el tarado de Biden que está trabajando con Canadá para provocar escasez de alimentos. En nuestra puta cara:


----------



## Padre_Karras (27 Mar 2022)

Preveo peleas multitudinarias de charos y vicentes por llenar el carrito en dos semanas.


----------



## Tonald Drump (27 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Hombre, el problema es que tu brillante idea ya la hemos tenido millones, y si no, también existen los tramperos y amigo, te garantizo que el monte ya se lo tienen más que bien limpio a día de hoy los trogloditas escopeteros que a todo bicho vivo que ven disparan. Si esa es tu solución vas a pasar mucha hambre y vas a tener que esquivar muchos perdigonazos y balas ahí fuera...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Mar 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Ya lo dice el tarado de Biden que está trabajando con Canadá para provocar escasez de alimentos. En nuestra puta cara:



me cago en mi vida, pues si que avisan si, no se podía de saberse y tal


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Mar 2022)

Al final el foro es peor que los mass m. Noticias asustaviejas por doquier.


----------



## pamplinero (27 Mar 2022)

Comer carne volvera a ser cosa de ricos.


----------



## sivigliano (27 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Comer carne volvera a ser cosa de ricos.



Se redistribuirá la escala alimenticia. Se comerá menos. Para comer arroz o fruta y patatas no hacen falta tantos fertilizantes. Se comerá más pescado y menos carne por ejemplo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Le recuerdo que en Berlin 1945 follaban por una lata de atún, y eso que se trataba de una generación de mujeres educadas estrictamente en valores nacional socialistas. Imagínese usted con las putitas de hoy dia, hijas de la MTV, el Reggeton y las Feministas. Con sus habilidades de caza tiene para mamadas no, orgías multitudinarias.


----------



## Orífero (27 Mar 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Llevo meses preparado para años.




Eso tiene pinta de caro. ¿Dónde lo has comprado? Mi comida es más "natural", aunque también duradera, pero no sé si tanto.


Edito. Vale ya lo he visto, pero no sé cómo vas a conservarlo a menos de 22º para que te dure.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (27 Mar 2022)

El montaje ucraniano sirvió para sepultar al bixo, Cuando acabe el circo Ucraniano ya estan calentando el mercado (y los precios) para la proxima “crisis”…. La de alimentos.
Y coño…casualidad que tenemos al oligarca yanky Bill Puertas reconvertido de picateclas a granjero, comprando tierras de cultivo como si no hubiera mañana…


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (27 Mar 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Eso tiene pinta de caro. ¿Dónde lo has comprado? Mi comida es más "natural", aunque también duradera, pero no sé si tanto.



Te sale el día a 2€: Busca en Amazon "Seven Oceans 2 Meses de superviviencia Food Pack 24 x 500 g Long Life Biscuit rations". Los puedes conseguir más baratos en otras webs.

(Por alguna razón no funcionan los enlaces a Amazon)


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (27 Mar 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> En el año 1950 había 2.500 millones de personas en el mundo, hoy somos 8000 millones. Sin abonos químicos no se puede alimentar a la población actual, en el mejor de los casos, los alimentos multiplicarán sus precios debido a la bajada de producción.



Me la suda, no es mi puto problema. En Europa hay recursos y comida de sobra, y los que no la tienen, que se hagan un nudo en el pito y dejen de traer hijos al mundo que no pueden mantener.
Pero yo no voy a cambiar una chuleta de ternera por saltamontes porque en otras partes del mundo no tienen comida y encima no paran de traer crios al mundo


----------



## Noega (27 Mar 2022)

Me alegro sobradamente ,a ver si de esta mi bigotuda adelgaza un poco ....


----------



## butricio (27 Mar 2022)

Agradecimientos al impuesto al carbono que se han inventado para este fin


----------



## myles (27 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Esta bien lo que dices, ahora ve pensando en 25 millones mas que bien piensan igual y otros que se apuntaran.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Mar 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Vendo cenizas del volcan de la palma, mejor fertilizante imposible.



Pues en La Palma, lo que más se promocionaba era el "Guano de Chile".


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Mar 2022)

lo unico que me consuela es que los infraseres que componen esta sociedad en su mayoria van a sufrir tambien

se merecen todo lo que les pase la gran mayoria de la gente


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Y nos llegarán toneladas de trigo de Bolulandia, como en las épocas de don Paquito.



Gilipollas perdido.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2022)

En San Petersburgo, durante el asedio nazi de casi dos años, se comían los zapatos.
Así que en vez de vender los viejos por wallapop, guardadlos en la nevera.


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (27 Mar 2022)

por eso acaban de lamer el culo a maroco, para que meta mano al sahara y saque de allí gas, petróleo y fertilizantes


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Mar 2022)

@Kiral .


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Mar 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Y la purria Argentina querrá cobrarlos en pesos argentinos, como Peron a Franco pero al revés.



Los boludos son boludos, pero no hasta el extremo de pedirnos les paguemos en Quebrachos. La Sociedad Rural pedirá _verdes_, obviously.


----------



## BeKinGo (27 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cambio huevos de gallina por mamada de hezpañorda maximo 30 años edad



Te van a robar la gallina, y tus huevos (no los de la gallina) fritos de tapilla.
​


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (27 Mar 2022)

todo se acaba a la vez, qué coincidencia


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (28 Mar 2022)

La concha de mejillón mejora la fertilidad de los suelos ácidos • Tendencias21


Un equipo de Investigadores de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid propone reutilizar la concha del mejillón para mejorar las propiedades químicas de los suelos ácidos, como los de Galicia, y aumentar así su calidad y fertilidad. El trabajo ha comprobado que estos suelos incrementan su pH y y...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (28 Mar 2022)

Muy a las malas siempre quedará recurrir a la antropofagia.


----------



## burbujus (28 Mar 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Todavía pienso que la escasez del diésel es mucho más preocupante que todos demás factores juntos.



Los chinos están almacenando el fiesel para la 3raGM: los tanques, los barcos y los camiones no van a pilas.

Enviado desde mi SM-A515F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apolodoro (28 Mar 2022)

Comeremos progresismo, resiliencia y firmeza ante la extrema derecha. 

Resistiremos, Antonio.


----------



## al loro (28 Mar 2022)

Las carcajadas cuando le digas a uno que quieres comprarle un conejo con bitcoins...


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2022)

Vende el Níquel y compra amonio le decía... vende el Níquel y compra amonio... pero no, no me hizo caso y ahora llora en los rincones con pena y dolor.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (28 Mar 2022)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Muy a las malas siempre quedará recurrir a la antropofagia.








Mad Max: - EN CASO DE TENER QUE COMER CARNE HUMANA RECORDAD QUE LOS POLÍTICOS NO ESTÁN VACUNADOS - ESTÁN LIBRES DE PROTEÍNA SPIKE Y GRAFENO


El canibalismo es el acto o la práctica de alimentarse con miembros de la propia especie. El canibalismo puede producirse entre miembros de muchas especies, aunque vulgarmente se asocia con la antropofagia cuando seres humanos consumen a congéneres. El término proviene de la deformación de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## reconvertido (28 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> El jaleo está asegurado.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001541



Y el precio se ha triplicado porque:

Ahora se produce un 300% de comida que hace un año:
MENTIRA.

Ahora se produce un 30% de la amonia de hace un año.
MENTIRA.

Ahora el ratio compra/producción es 3 veces el de hace un año:
MENTIRA.

Así pues, no ha variado nada.
¿Qué lo ha podido inflar y de manera lineal?
Una operación FINANCIERA A POSTA para hinchar precio de manera lineal.
Es decir, FABRICAR ESCASEZ ARTIFICIAL.

El hambre aviva guerras.
Estos desgraciados quieren guerras.

Y tú, en vez de emepzar a graznar como el gilipollas qeu eres ejj picoil ejj picoil, coges te buscas las cifras de lo que dije, y así calculamos cuánto debería ser el precio actual según esos tres parámetros.
Y si no te calla,s puta del picoil y community manager del miedo.


----------



## apolyon (28 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Madre mía cazador recolector…eso es avanzar… yo tengo ovejas , gallinas y conejos— algunos hemos evolucionado


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Y el precio se ha triplicado porque:
> 
> Ahora se produce un 300% de comida que hace un año:
> MENTIRA.
> ...



Eres muy pesao. Esta puta información es real, es el precio y punto. Que sea todo una estratagema de las élites y sea todo artificial y no real solo está en tu cabeza de chorlito.
El planeta es el que es y tiene límites, si a tu cerebro no le da para entender que 8 mil millones de humanos han arrasado con toda la energía fácil de producir pues allá tú.
Lo que viene no es artificial, es lo que hay porque la naturaleza es la que es.
Tú serías el típico genio que diría que los bisontes eran imposibles de extinguir. O que los bosques de árboles eran infinitos etc. Genios.
Disfruta de los años venideros. Si toda tu majadería fuera un plan, el peak oil estaría en TV 24/7.


----------



## Esflinter (28 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> mi huerto, mis conejos y mis gallinas no estan de acuerdo. Mi escopeta no va a dejar de disparar, y la 9mm tampoco. Morid escoria.



Jojojo


----------



## reconvertido (28 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Eres muy pesao. Esta puta información es real, es el precio y punto. Que sea todo una estratagema de las élites y sea todo artificial y no real solo está en tu cabeza de chorlito.
> El planeta es el que es y tiene límites, si a tu cerebro no le da para entender que 8 mil millones de humanos han arrasado con toda la energía fácil de producir pues allá tú.
> Lo que viene no es artificial, es lo que hay porque la naturaleza es la que es.
> Tú serías el típico genio que diría que los bisontes eran imposibles de extinguir. O que los bosques de árboles eran infinitos etc. Genios.
> Disfruta de los años venideros. Si toda tu majadería fuera un plan, el peak oil estaría en TV 24/7.





Ponix dijo:


> Eres muy pesao. Esta puta información es real, es el precio y punto. Que sea todo una estratagema de las élites y sea todo artificial y no real solo está en tu cabeza de chorlito.
> El planeta es el que es y tiene límites, si a tu cerebro no le da para entender que 8 mil millones de humanos han arrasado con toda la energía fácil de producir pues allá tú.
> Lo que viene no es artificial, es lo que hay porque la naturaleza es la que es.
> Tú serías el típico genio que diría que los bisontes eran imposibles de extinguir. O que los bosques de árboles eran infinitos etc. Genios.
> Disfruta de los años venideros. Si toda tu majadería fuera un plan, el peak oil estaría en TV 24/7.



El precio se ha triplicado porque:

Ahora se consume un 300% de amonia porque se produce un 300% de comida que hace un año:
MENTIRA.

Ahora se produce un 30% de la amonia de hace un año.
MENTIRA.

Ahora el ratio compra/producción es 3 veces el de hace un año:
MENTIRA.

Pon datos que desmientan entonces y entonces empezaremos a hablar de un shock de precios por escasez de recursos.

Payasa coja.
Que nunca das datos.
NUNCA.

Payasa picolera.


----------



## Esflinter (28 Mar 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Sociedad de obesos acojonados por la televisiones progres porque no podrán tener su ración de cáncer agroalimentario.
> 
> Alguien se cree que el NWO os va a dejar sin comer mierda cuando se sabe positivamente que el ayuno es antienvejecimiento?
> 
> Es como lo del apagón cuando alguno se creyó que le iban a dejar sin luz y por tanto sin TV y por tanto sin su ración intoxicadora de telediario.



El ayuno regenera los telomeros de las cadenas de adn.
Lo dise la siensiha


----------



## 4motion (28 Mar 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Porqué te crees que están denigrando el consumo de carne?
> No vas a pasar hambre. Vas a comer tu ración de pienso compuesto rico en proteínas bichícolas y serás feliz y punto. En el metaverso no te acordarás de lo mal que vive tu familia en realidad.



Soylent green.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Tal cual

Yo soy de Galicia y aquí todavía ves a la gente mayor tirando a la huerta las mondas de las patatas o las cascaras de las frutas, e incluso la ceniza que queda después de hacer una barbacoa.

Es más, yo mismo estoy pensando en cultivar una finca y no pienso usar fertilizantes.


----------



## furia porcina (28 Mar 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> No tio, baja como un 80%. Olvidate de algunos tipos de cultivo, si tienes hectáreas de cultivo "natural" o "organico" las plagas devoran todo.
> No vivo de eso, pero tengo mis leirinhas. Esto va a ser la hostia de malo.



Igual interesa que los insectos estén bien alimentados a partir de ahora.


----------



## Ploff (28 Mar 2022)

A ver si es verdad y nos vamos todos a tomar por culo de una puta vez


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

DejarDeRemar.com dijo:


> por eso acaban de lamer el culo a maroco, para que meta mano al sahara y saque de allí gas, petróleo y fertilizantes



Pues pinta tiene. Está claro que el movimiento que han hecho es por interés puro y duro.


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> todo se acaba a la vez, qué coincidencia



Porque todo es petróleo que casualmente tocó pico en 2018. Ahora vienen las hostias seguidas. 
La mayoría de buen petróleo, PETROLEO CRUDO, esta en el medio oriente, casualmente donde hoy por hoy siguen las hostias y seguirán. Creéis que la treta del 11s y la invasión de Irak/Afganistán etc fue por qué sí? El puto petroleo es algo mágico y se está jodiendo la producción. Nada volverá a ser como antes. Petróleo seguirá habiéndo, pero no para todos.


----------



## Chino Negro (28 Mar 2022)

Comeremos pollas morunas ayer en el Carrefour de San Javier 5 de cada 10 personas eran moritos compraban a destajo no había leche ni nada seremos felices follados analmente por esta gentuza.


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Comeremos pollas morunas ayer en el Carrefour de San Javier 5 de cada 10 personas eran moritos compraban a destajo no había leche ni nada seremos felices follados analmente por esta gentuza.



Planazo.


----------



## poppom (28 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Yo tengo un huerto y intento hacerlo todo ecológico cualquier cáscara de cualquier cosa a compost o alimentación de pavos y pollos que tengo, cualquier mala hierba que denostamos puede servir las malvas cardos la hierba de cenizo todo eso en países pobres se come



a ver si os hacéis a la idea, si las cosas se ponen tan mal que en las ciudades no hay comida y la única alternativa es tirar de producción propia. No nos salva ni huerto ecológico ni nada porque viene una guerraza o madmax
Este país sin agricultura dependiente del petróleo no puede soportar a 40 o 50 millones de personas. Cuando falta el aceite pues se acapara en el super, lo mismo con el papel higienico pero cuando no hay ni pan, los que tienen armas en casa empiezan a repartir el pastel, eso si no llega un estado fuerte y usa su bota para repartirlo.
Sí, volveremos al campo, pero ya no seremos 40 millones, con suerte 20 y sobrevivir esto no va a ser un paseo, en especial para todos los vulnerables o que tienen alguna condición médica. Se viene una selección darwiniana de época


----------



## Feynman (28 Mar 2022)

cuartango dijo:


> Si realmente viene un tsunami agroalimentario es porque lo han creado los Estados, sin ellos no habría ningún problema gracias a la tecnología y al capitalismo.
> 
> La huelga de transporte no es más que una prueba de que no se pueden subir los impuestos indefinidamente como cree la socialdemocracia, llega un momento en que se ahoga a los ciudadanos/empresas y las cosas empiezan a estallar. Si a eso le unes la diabólica política monetaria de los bancos centrales, pues tenemos lo que tenemos.
> 
> La crisis económica que se avecina ya empezó antes del Coronavirus, que supuso una ralentización debido a la "situación" y a que se dejó mano ancha en temas de endeudamiento y ayudas. Pero eso se ha acabado.



Ni la tecnología ni el capitalismo pueden contra la termodinámica, el Chuck norris de la limitación geofisica.

La energía util aprovechable comienza su descenso, la energía que viene del sol es constante y ninguna nueva tecnología podrá ir en contra de estos dos factores.

Esto es lo que no entienden los tecnoptimistas y fanboys del capitalismo antiregulaciones, que la física tiene su propia agenda.


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> a ver si os hacéis a la idea, si las cosas se ponen tan mal que en las ciudades no hay comida y la única alternativa es tirar de producción propia. No nos salva ni huerto ecológico ni nada porque viene una guerraza o madmax
> Este país sin agricultura dependiente del petróleo no puede soportar a 40 o 50 millones de personas. Cuando falta el aceite pues se acapara en el super, lo mismo con el papel higienico pero cuando no hay ni pan, los que tienen armas en casa empiezan a repartir el pastel, eso si no llega un estado fuerte y usa su bota para repartirlo.
> Sí, volveremos al campo, pero ya no seremos 40 millones, con suerte 20 y sobrevivir esto no va a ser un paseo, en especial para todos los vulnerables o que tienen alguna condición médica. Se viene una selección darwiniana de época



La pura realidad.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada, comeremos pasteles



A ver si lo entienden todos.


----------



## Otto_69 (28 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Y teniamos una hambruna de cojones en el pais.

El estiercol necesita ganaderia que necesita piensos, fertilizantes y plasticos, el compost se hace de restos vegetales pero ninguno de ellos aporta todos los nutrientes que necesitan los cultivos.

Volveriamos a los tiempos de los fertilizantes naturales, alias mierda de pajaro de las islas tropicales que valdrian su peso en oro y se acabarian en pocos años.


----------



## zirick (28 Mar 2022)

Volveremos a comprar a los productores sin pasar por intermediarios para salvar el sobrecoste?
Ojalá.
Yo conozco unos cuantos


----------



## landlady (28 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Ni la tecnología ni el capitalismo pueden contra la termodinámica, el Chuck norris de la limitación geofisica.
> 
> La energía util aprovechable comienza su descenso, la energía que viene del sol es constante y ninguna nueva tecnología podrá ir en contra de estos dos factores.
> 
> Esto es lo que no entienden los tecnoptimistas y fanboys del capitalismo antiregulaciones, que la física tiene su propia agenda.



La física tampoco nos permite volar. Pero para eso está el ingenio humano, para solucionarlo.

Lo que se está acabando es el ingenio, no el petróleo.


----------



## Alpargato (28 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Cierto, hay cientos de soluciones alternativas, pero no interesa ni que se sepa ni investigar nuevas. Como el covid.


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

landlady dijo:


> La física tampoco nos permite volar. Pero para eso está el ingenio humano, para solucionarlo.
> 
> Lo que se está acabando es el ingenio, no el petróleo.



Volar es posible. Saltarse las leyes de la termodinámica no. Eso sería esperar que venga un mago y lo solucione. 
Lo hizo un mago.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Mar 2022)

Como sea. El caso es que siempre nos quedará comprar guano, o nitrato que suena más fisno, a Shile pó.


----------



## sivigliano (28 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Eres muy pesao. Esta puta información es real, es el precio y punto. Que sea todo una estratagema de las élites y sea todo artificial y no real solo está en tu cabeza de chorlito.
> El planeta es el que es y tiene límites, si a tu cerebro no le da para entender que 8 mil millones de humanos han arrasado con toda la energía fácil de producir pues allá tú.
> Lo que viene no es artificial, es lo que hay porque la naturaleza es la que es.
> Tú serías el típico genio que diría que los bisontes eran imposibles de extinguir. O que los bosques de árboles eran infinitos etc. Genios.
> Disfruta de los años venideros. Si toda tu majadería fuera un plan, el peak oil estaría en TV 24/7.



Se puede consumir infinitamente menos combustible sin necesidad de que sea necesario suprimir un cuarto de la población mundial. Igual es el momento de fomentar el turismo en tren y potenciar los vehículos eléctricos para la mitad de conductores que ahora tienen coches con motores térmicos. Eso no es sinónimo de hambre. En 1960 en España ya no había hambre masiva y ni de lejos había el mismo porcentaje de gente con coche que hoy por ejemplo.


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se puede consumir infinitamente menos combustible sin necesidad de que sea necesario suprimir un cuarto de la población mundial. Igual es el momento de fomentar el turismo en tren y potenciar los vehículos eléctricos para la mitad de conductores que ahora tienen coches con motores térmicos. Eso no es sinónimo de hambre. En 1960 en España ya no había hambre masiva y ni de lejos había el mismo porcentaje de gente con coche que hoy por ejemplo.



Esta estudiado que se puede mantener un buen nivel de vida con un 10% de la energía que consumimos ahora. Claro, no habría multimillonarios y marcas con zapatillas de mil colores.


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Porqué te crees que están denigrando el consumo de carne?
> No vas a pasar hambre. Vas a comer tu ración de pienso compuesto rico en proteínas bichícolas y serás feliz y punto. En el metaverso no te acordarás de lo mal que vive tu familia en realidad.



Podre seguir viendo a mi hijo en el metaverso??? Dime que si porque lo demás ya se que esta perdido.


----------



## coscorron (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se puede consumir infinitamente menos combustible sin necesidad de que sea necesario suprimir un cuarto de la población mundial. Igual es el momento de fomentar el turismo en tren y potenciar los vehículos eléctricos para la mitad de conductores que ahora tienen coches con motores térmicos. Eso no es sinónimo de hambre. En 1960 en España ya no había hambre masiva y ni de lejos había el mismo porcentaje de gente con coche que hoy por ejemplo.



Si, si ... todas esas cosas son posibles y muy chulísimas pero a día de hoy y para la cosecha de primavera en España se necesitan fertilizantes que no se pueden pagar igual que los pescaderos necesitan diesel a un precio razonable para poder pescar ... Que me dirás tu que es posible faenar con un barco a remos o electrico y no te digo que no pero es que para ahora ya no es posible y para dentro de un año tampoco. Por cierto sustituir el diesel por electricidad en los coches me puedes decir como lo vas a hacer sin quemar nada para producir la electricidad y teniendo en cuenta que ahora mismo tenemos las renovables que tenemos y dan para lo que dan ...??? De como vas a sustituir el 90 % de los camiones o el 100 de los tractores ni te pregunto. Os hacéis pajas de lo que podrá ser pero el diesel que tenemos ahora da para 40 días o así han dicho pero como lo de la UE con el hidrogeno verde, suena todo muy bien pero no es posible ni ahora ni en la próxima decada y quizás y con suerte en veinte años y me parece ir muy rápido incluso. Entre medias y suponiendo que salga bien viene hambre.


----------



## aurariola (28 Mar 2022)

cada vez que leo que se puede cultivar con las mierdas de gallina y sin plagicidas para dar de comer a la manada en la que nos hemos convertido me entran retortijones...... el que crea que es asi de facil que se plantee cojer la azada y alimentar a 10 personas durante 1 año y luego nos cuenta, yo procuro plantar y comer ecologico y hay veces que los bichos arrasan las cosechas antes de empezar a producir, entonces tengo el plan b (mercadona), pero fiar la alimentacion de miles de millones al ecologismo es haber visto demasiadas peliculas de disney


----------



## Feynman (28 Mar 2022)

landlady dijo:


> La física tampoco nos permite volar. Pero para eso está el ingenio humano, para solucionarlo.
> 
> Lo que se está acabando es el ingenio, no el petróleo.



Como que la física no nos permite volar? Precisamente la física dice que si una de las superficies del ala es curva, el aire que circula tendrá una mayor velocidad, lo que dará lugar a una diferencia de presión entre la parte superior del ala y la inferior, y por tanto la aparición de una fuerza neta hacia arriba que sustentara el aparato.

El ingenio humano lo que hace es crear máquinas más eficientes, pero siempre con un límite máximo físico. Rendimiento de Carnot MANDA, betillas tecnoptimistas.


----------



## Hipotecator (28 Mar 2022)

*75% DE LAS RESERVAS DE FOSFATO EN EL MUNDO LAS POSEE MARRUECOS, SIN FOSFATO NO HAY FERTILIZANTES. *




*La centralidad de Marruecos.*






_____________________________________________________________


----------



## sivigliano (28 Mar 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si, si ... todas esas cosas son posibles y muy chulísimas pero a día de hoy y para la cosecha de primavera en España se necesitan fertilizantes que no se pueden pagar igual que los pescaderos necesitan diesel a un precio razonable para poder pescar ... Que me dirás tu que es posible faenar con un barco a remos o electrico y no te digo que no pero es que para ahora ya no es posible y para dentro de un año tampoco. Por cierto sustituir el diesel por electricidad en los coches me puedes decir como lo vas a hacer sin quemar nada para producir la electricidad y teniendo en cuenta que ahora mismo tenemos las renovables que tenemos y dan para lo que dan ...??? De como vas a sustituir el 90 % de los camiones o el 100 de los tractores ni te pregunto. Os hacéis pajas de lo que podrá ser pero el diesel que tenemos ahora da para 40 días o así han dicho pero como lo de la UE con el hidrogeno verde, suena todo muy bien pero no es posible ni ahora ni en la próxima decada y quizás y con suerte en veinte años y me parece ir muy rápido incluso. Entre medias y suponiendo que salga bien viene hambre.



Es que esa transición no es de un día para otro pero precisamente los camiones y tractores deberían ser los últimos en dejar de quemar gasóleo. 
Por cierto, yo veo trigo sembrado en los campos de Andalucía tanto en la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz. Quizás haya que priorizar el sector primario y que todos los demás bajemos el consumo de combustible. Y a medio plazo sustituir el transporte en camión por transporte en tren y repartir en furgonetas y camiones pequeños eléctricos. El principio es ir dejando el transporte privado para lo esencial.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Ni la tecnología ni el capitalismo pueden contra la termodinámica, el Chuck norris de la limitación geofisica.
> 
> La energía util aprovechable comienza su descenso, la energía que viene del sol es constante y ninguna nueva tecnología podrá ir en contra de estos dos factores.
> 
> Esto es lo que no entienden los tecnoptimistas y fanboys del capitalismo antiregulaciones, que la física tiene su propia agenda.










La energia del sol sigue siendo constante desde entonces.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> *75% DE LAS RESERVAS DE FOSFATO EN EL MUNDO LAS POSEE MARRUECOS, SIN FOSFATO NO HAY FERTILIZANTES. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SAHARA


----------



## gester (28 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada, comeremos pasteles



A mi me gusta la parte que sucedió después de eso.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es que esa transición no es de un día para otro pero precisamente los camiones y tractores deberían ser los últimos en dejar de quemar gasóleo.
> Por cierto, yo veo trigo sembrado en los campos de Andalucía tanto en la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz. Quizás haya que priorizar el sector primario y que todos los demás bajemos el consumo de combustible. Y a medio plazo sustituir el transporte en camión por transporte en tren y repartir en furgonetas y camiones pequeños eléctricos. El principio es ir dejando el transporte privado para lo esencial.



Para lo esencial o para los ricos?


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

gester dijo:


> A mi me gusta la parte que sucedió después de eso.




Y a quien no ?!


----------



## Ponix (28 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> cada vez que leo que se puede cultivar con las mierdas de gallina y sin plagicidas para dar de comer a la manada en la que nos hemos convertido me entran retortijones...... el que crea que es asi de facil que se plantee cojer la azada y alimentar a 10 personas durante 1 año y luego nos cuenta, yo procuro plantar y comer ecologico y hay veces que los bichos arrasan las cosechas antes de empezar a producir, entonces tengo el plan b (mercadona), pero fiar la alimentacion de miles de millones al ecologismo es haber visto demasiadas peliculas de disney



Así da gusto leer.


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Mar 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> cada vez que leo que se puede cultivar con las mierdas de gallina y sin plagicidas para dar de comer a la manada en la que nos hemos convertido me entran retortijones...... el que crea que es asi de facil que se plantee cojer la azada y alimentar a 10 personas durante 1 año y luego nos cuenta, yo procuro plantar y comer ecologico y hay veces que los bichos arrasan las cosechas antes de empezar a producir, entonces tengo el plan b (mercadona), pero fiar la alimentacion de miles de millones al ecologismo es haber visto demasiadas peliculas de disney



para diez personas o para cincuenta, depende de la cantidad de abono que tengas como todo en esta vida.
la tierra solo necesita tres cosas para darte frutos: buen abono, agua y buena luz natural. el abono no hace falta comprarlo en la cooperativa y que sea quimico, algunos tiramos del abono natural de vaca u oveja, el de gallinacea ademas de ser fuerte de cojones,es muy malo para el cultivo en mi experiencia. bueno no es malo para el cultivo, pero no es bueno para todo cultivo. no es igual meter unos ajos que unos pimientos.


----------



## myles (28 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues en La Palma, lo que más se promocionaba era el "Guano de Chile".


----------



## myles (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es que esa transición no es de un día para otro pero precisamente los camiones y tractores deberían ser los últimos en dejar de quemar gasóleo.
> Por cierto, yo veo trigo sembrado en los campos de Andalucía tanto en la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz. Quizás haya que priorizar el sector primario y que todos los demás bajemos el consumo de combustible. Y a medio plazo sustituir el transporte en camión por transporte en tren y repartir en furgonetas y camiones pequeños eléctricos. El principio es ir dejando el transporte privado para lo esencial.



Los vehículos significan LIBERTAD,si quieres ve andando o transporte público TÚ pero no vendas globalismo.


----------



## Chihiro (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se redistribuirá la escala alimenticia. Se comerá menos. Para comer arroz o fruta y patatas no hacen falta tantos fertilizantes. Se comerá más pescado y menos carne por ejemplo.



Tanto la fruta (para el engorde) como las hortalizas, necesitan ingentes cantidades de fertilizantes. Las patatas por ejemplo, sin potasio apenas sacas producción.
Sobre la pesca no tengo la menor idea, aunque tengo la sensación de que no se puede apretar más de lo que se aprieta en los distintos caladeros, pero como he dicho, eso sería un tema para pescadores.

Sobre la fruta/hortalizas, con abonos ecológicos puedes producir (rotando los cultivos y dejando la tierra descansar) una cierta cantidad, pero ni mucho menos podrás sacar una producción decente.


----------



## sebboh (28 Mar 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tal cual
> 
> Yo soy de Galicia y aquí todavía ves a la gente mayor tirando a la huerta las mondas de las patatas o las cascaras de las frutas, e incluso la ceniza que queda después de hacer una barbacoa.
> 
> Es más, yo mismo estoy pensando en cultivar una finca y no pienso usar fertilizantes.



se trata de alimentar a la población no autoconsumo.


----------



## Oroel (28 Mar 2022)

Sin abonos químicos volvemos de facto a 1850.
La producción de cereal cae a más de la mitad. El precio sube a un nivel que no se puede mantener la cabaña ganadera intensiva.(cerdos vacuno de leche y pollos etc). En consecuencia desaparecen los Purines y estiércol abundante. 

El único sistema viable es copiar lo k se ha hecho toda la vida: mantener grandes rebaños de ovejas desnutridas que no probaban el pienso en su vida con el único propósito de tener estiércol para las huertas y mejores tierras.
Tb el caprino ha sido muy útil en esas circunstancias.
Vacas se tenían unas pocas( las que se podían mantener) y cerdos se engordaba con las pocas sobras.
En consecuencia se comía poca carne por la poca productividad del ganado.
Algún día les estaremos eternamente agradecidos a las asociaciones de criadores de razas autóctonas de ganado, razas poco productivas pero las únicas capaces de medrar en condiciones de posguerra.
En España hay un montón, algunas en peligro de extinción: churras, latxa, rasa aragonesa, segureña...o vacas como la sayagesa o la ibérica negra. Son un tesoro.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003018



Bueno. Si prefiere llamarlo nitrato, pa parecer más fisnos, no le voy a quitar la ilusión pero, lo evidente, ya lo he dicho, es que habrá que importar guano de Shile, pó.


----------



## myles (28 Mar 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Bueno. Si prefiere llamarlo nitrato, pa parecer más fisnos, no le voy a quitar la ilusión pero, lo evidente, ya lo he dicho, es que habrá que importar guano de Shile, pó.



Es que he vivido siempre aquí entonces nunca vi el guanazo de cartel que presentas, solamente los alicatados y pintados en las paredes de los pueblos y que en el mío todavía hay uno.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (28 Mar 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tal cual
> 
> Yo soy de Galicia y aquí todavía ves a la gente mayor tirando a la huerta las mondas de las patatas o las cascaras de las frutas, e incluso la ceniza que queda después de hacer una barbacoa.
> 
> Es más, yo mismo estoy pensando en cultivar una finca y no pienso usar fertilizantes.



La ceniza y los posos del café son muy buenos fertilizantes, además de matar una de las mayores plagas de la huerta, babosas y caracoles, y al que le gusten los caracoles, sólo con pasarse por la noche con una linterna cogerá los que quiera y liberará a la huerta de una escabechina.


----------



## Lobo macho (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## sivigliano (28 Mar 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Tanto la fruta (para el engorde) como las hortalizas, necesitan ingentes cantidades de fertilizantes. Las patatas por ejemplo, sin potasio apenas sacas producción.
> Sobre la pesca no tengo la menor idea, aunque tengo la sensación de que no se puede apretar más de lo que se aprieta en los distintos caladeros, pero como he dicho, eso sería un tema para pescadores.
> 
> Sobre la fruta/hortalizas, con abonos ecológicos puedes producir (rotando los cultivos y dejando la tierra descansar) una cierta cantidad, pero ni mucho menos podrás sacar una producción decente.



Habrá de todoun poco, menos producción, menos consumo y precios más caros. 
Se habla como si los fertilizantes se redujesen a cero.
También habrá aprovechamiento máximo de la comida y dejara de tirarse comida como hasta ahora.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Habrá de todoun poco, menos producción, menos consumo y precios más caros.
> Se habla como si los fertilizantes se redujesen a cero.
> También habrá aprovechamiento máximo de la comida y dejara de tirarse comida como hasta ahora.



Pensamientos tipo agenda 2030, todo va a ir mejor porque se va a hacer un consumo más responsable y tal y cual.

Al final pasa lo que los malpensados sospechamos, que cada vez tenemos menos acceso a los bienes y estos resultan más caros.

Un experimento serían las Playstation 5. Los precios están disparados, la demanda sigue siendo brutal, y la producción es ridícula. Pues así con todo.

El Pepito medio está usando estrategias de acaparacion de bienes para especular y posicionamiento, como si fueran tiburones de Wall Street pero con productos que hasta ahora eran fácilmente accesibles.


----------



## midelburgo (29 Mar 2022)

En una tesis doctoral que defendi hace casi 20 años, hable de refilon del ejemplo que suponia Corea de Norte a pequeña escala para el caso de que el mundo se quedara sin hidrocarburos. Que es lo que les ocurrio en 1991 cuando Rusia sucedio a la URSS y paso de seguir regalandoles gas y petroleo.
En apenas 4 años, practicamente toda la maquinaria agricola dejo de funcionar. La poblacion dedicada a agricultura paso del 4% a mas del 30%, todas las tareas se hicieron con fuerza humana hasta que se recupero la cabaña de animales. Como no tenian fertilizantes la produccion bajo a la mitad. La desnutricion infantil se hizo rampante y las cosas no fueron a peor porque la FAO les empezo a pasar 400000 toneladas anuales de cereales.
En parte el programa nucelar coreano sirve para eso, para chantajear y rapiñar comida. En Cuba, el llamado periodo especial tambien es un buen ejemplo, con mas permacultura. Los cubanos se salvan hoy dia porque mandan medicos a Thailandia a cambio de arroz, y por su clima.

Nos pensamos que los chinos tienen mentalidad de hormiga por capricho de la naturaleza. Pero no es asi. En 1900 China tenia 300 minolles de habitantes. Sin herbicidas, sin fertilizantes. Las estrategias que utilizaban para que los campos produjeran son muy interesantes. Como no tenian muchos animales, la mierda humana de las ciudades se subastaba y se llevaba en largas filas de coolies en capazos a los campos. Las chimeneas se construian de adobe, cada 7 años se desmontaban y se deshacian en los campos, con los minerales de la leña atrapadas en ellos. Los numerosos canales se dragaban periodicamente y el limo se echaba a los campos. Aun asi, comer cualquier cosa salvo mijo, era un lujo, incluido el arroz.

Ahora pensad si esto ocurre en un pais donde la gente pasa de la autoridad publica y estan acostumbrados a hacer lo que les sale del chichi. Donde si ven con hambre un campo de maiz verde, van a entrar y lo van a destrozar antes de que madure. Gente incapaz de soportar la frustracion, si las cosas no son para ellos, las queman...
El cuencoarrocismo seria demasiado bueno para muchos. Señores letrados o hinjinieros tirando de un arado romano durante 8 horas al dia a cambio de un trozo de pan seco... El que prefiera suicidarse a eso aun puede pedir que como en Holanda, pongan cabinas de suicidio.


----------



## Kubernet0 (29 Mar 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tal cual
> 
> Yo soy de Galicia y aquí todavía ves a la gente mayor tirando a la huerta las mondas de las patatas o las cascaras de las frutas, e incluso la ceniza que queda después de hacer una barbacoa.
> 
> Es más, yo mismo estoy pensando en cultivar una finca y no pienso usar fertilizantes.



Cuidado con pasarse con la ceniza. Hay suelos y plantas que no lo llevan bien. Los restos orgánicos si tienes espacio para compostarlos y gusanos (a la venta en cualquier expendedora de cebo fresco) pueden ahorrarte un buen pico y dar un abono de calidad


----------



## Antiparras (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feynman (29 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> La energia del sol sigue siendo constante desde entonces.



1300 julios por segundo y metro cuadrado, esa es la energía que llega a la Tierra desde el Sol por unidad de tiempo y área. Así era en la época del burro y en la época actual del tractor. Hemos aprovechado esa energía concentrada en los hidrocarburos que la Tierra ha ido produciendo los últimos centenares de millones de años para nuestras cosas.


----------



## QueVuelve (29 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Eso está bien para la huerta, pero no para mantener el ritmo de producción mundial de alimentos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En una tesis doctoral que defendi hace casi 20 años, hable de refilon del ejemplo que suponia Corea de Norte a pequeña escala para el caso de que el mundo se quedara sin hidrocarburos. Que es lo que les ocurrio en 1991 cuando Rusia sucedio a la URSS y paso de seguir regalandoles gas y petroleo.
> En apenas 4 años, practicamente toda la maquinaria agricola dejo de funcionar. La poblacion dedicada a agricultura paso del 4% a mas del 30%, todas las tareas se hicieron con fuerza humana hasta que se recupero la cabaña de animales. Como no tenian fertilizantes la produccion bajo a la mitad. La desnutricion infantil se hizo rampante y las cosas no fueron a peor porque la FAO les empezo a pasar 400000 toneladas anuales de cereales.
> En parte el programa nucelar coreano sirve para eso, para chantajear y rapiñar comida. En Cuba, el llamado periodo especial tambien es un buen ejemplo, con mas permacultura. Los cubanos se salvan hoy dia porque mandan medicos a Thailandia a cambio de arroz, y por su clima.
> 
> ...



Menudo mal rollo me has metido en el cuerpo


----------



## NPI (29 Mar 2022)

RAND Corporation año 2019


----------



## midelburgo (29 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Menudo mal rollo me has metido en el cuerpo



En España en 1800 habia 10 minolles de habitantes usando tecnicas de barbecho. En 1900 con el uso de rotacion de cultivos con leguminosas intercaladas, mejoras en la formacion de estiercol y adicion de nitrato de Chile y fosfatos se llego a los 20. A partir de ahi, los aumentos de poblacion se deben al uso de hidrocarburos en maquinaria agricola y fertilizantes y en menor medida a la creacion de embalses y regulacion de regadios. La comida importada se puede poner en la cuenta de hidrocarburos.
Es decir, que sin hidrocarburos no podemos dar de comer a mas de unos 25 minolles de españoles. De los que unos 8 al menos deberian trabajar en los campos. Y teniendo en cuenta que en algunas de las mejores vegas del pais se han construido encima viviendas o industrias. Habria que formar una cabaña de animales de tiro que necesitaria un 15-20% de las tierras para su mantenimiento. Yo todavia no he visto un tractor electrico y mucho menos uno que funcione a hidrogeno. La ganaderia extensiva que se practica ahora resultaria inviable. Alimentar ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, extremadamente complicado.
Eso si, si el cambio climatico se debe a la produccion de CO2 por combustion, ese problema se solucionaria solo.


----------



## Oroel (29 Mar 2022)

Si habría que volver a animales de tiro para labrar, se tardaría muchos años , ya no quedan mulas ni bueyes, necesitarías 10 años mínimo para disponer de ellos en condiciones de trabajo.


----------



## Ponix (29 Mar 2022)

Oroel dijo:


> Sin abonos químicos volvemos de facto a 1850.
> La producción de cereal cae a más de la mitad. El precio sube a un nivel que no se puede mantener la cabaña ganadera intensiva.(cerdos vacuno de leche y pollos etc). En consecuencia desaparecen los Purines y estiércol abundante.
> 
> El único sistema viable es copiar lo k se ha hecho toda la vida: mantener grandes rebaños de ovejas desnutridas que no probaban el pienso en su vida con el único propósito de tener estiércol para las huertas y mejores tierras.
> ...





midelburgo dijo:


> En España en 1800 habia 10 minolles de habitantes usando tecnicas de barbecho. En 1900 con el uso de rotacion de cultivos con leguminosas intercaladas, mejoras en la formacion de estiercol y adicion de nitrato de Chile y fosfatos se llego a los 20. A partir de ahi, los aumentos de poblacion se deben al uso de hidrocarburos en maquinaria agricola y fertilizantes y en menor medida a la creacion de embalses y regulacion de regadios. La comida importada se puede poner en la cuenta de hidrocarburos.
> Es decir, que sin hidrocarburos no podemos dar de comer a mas de unos 25 minolles de españoles. De los que unos 8 al menos deberian trabajar en los campos. Y teniendo en cuenta que en algunas de las mejores vegas del pais se han construido encima viviendas o industrias. Habria que formar una cabaña de animales de tiro que necesitaria un 15-20% de las tierras para su mantenimiento. Yo todavia no he visto un tractor electrico y mucho menos uno que funcione a hidrogeno. La ganaderia extensiva que se practica ahora resultaria inviable. Alimentar ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, extremadamente complicado.
> Eso si, si el cambio climatico se debe a la produccion de CO2 por combustion, ese problema se solucionaria solo.



El cambio climático ya es irreversible. Hemos superado varios puntos de no retorno, pero los más graves como derretir gran parte del permafrost ruso y liberar todo el metano ahí encerrado aún no. Muy posiblemente llegará.


----------



## quinci (29 Mar 2022)

¿Es en este hilo donde están todos los que van a a dar de comer a los 48 millones de habitantes de este país cultivando con un par de mulas y abonando con estiércol de gallina?
Como falte el fertilizante y el diésel para mover los tractores, van a desaparecer hasta los gatos callejeros.
No hace ni 70 años esa era la situación en este pais, sólo tenéis que preguntar a cualquiera que tenga esa edad.
Ahora sumale a eso que se han perdido (o dejado perder) infinidad de variedades autóctonas de semillas sustituidas por variedades infertiles y patentadas, que muchos agricultores desconocen técnicas de cultivo tradicional y que las plagas que existen ahora son resistentes a casi todo lo que les eches. Por no hablar de la cabaña ganadera, ultradependiente de medicamentos y hormonas...


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Mar 2022)

El amoniaco se genera actualmente desde hidrógeno, a su vez obtenido de gas natural, y el nitrógeno atmosférico.

No, no están faltando ni van a faltar fertilizantes nitrogenados. Si me hablaras de fosfatos, pues a lo mejor el tema tendría más fundamento. Pero... ¿Nitratos?
No sólo, por cuestiones obvias, se va a usar el gas natural como primera prioridad para fertilizantes, antes que para calefacciones, electricidad u otros usos industriales. Es que además, a falta de gas natural, podemos producir hidrógeno desde electricidad (aunque necesitamos crear las hidrogeneras... o sea si nos faltara el gas natural "mañana", sí que tendríamos un problema)

Lo que sí claramente hay es un incremento de costo. Pero es a corto. Si los costes se mantienen alto se introducirán medidas para preferenciar el uso alimentario que otros aunque ya naturalmente eso ocurrirá pronto porque la gente prioriza el alimento sobre los demás gastos.

A corto los medios productivos tienen mucha inercia, pero en poco tiempo se reorganiza todo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En España en 1800 habia 10 minolles de habitantes usando tecnicas de barbecho. En 1900 con el uso de rotacion de cultivos con leguminosas intercaladas, mejoras en la formacion de estiercol y adicion de nitrato de Chile y fosfatos se llego a los 20. A partir de ahi, los aumentos de poblacion se deben al uso de hidrocarburos en maquinaria agricola y fertilizantes y en menor medida a la creacion de embalses y regulacion de regadios. La comida importada se puede poner en la cuenta de hidrocarburos.
> Es decir, que sin hidrocarburos no podemos dar de comer a mas de unos 25 minolles de españoles. De los que unos 8 al menos deberian trabajar en los campos. Y teniendo en cuenta que en algunas de las mejores vegas del pais se han construido encima viviendas o industrias. Habria que formar una cabaña de animales de tiro que necesitaria un 15-20% de las tierras para su mantenimiento. Yo todavia no he visto un tractor electrico y mucho menos uno que funcione a hidrogeno. La ganaderia extensiva que se practica ahora resultaria inviable. Alimentar ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, extremadamente complicado.
> Eso si, si el cambio climatico se debe a la produccion de CO2 por combustion, ese problema se solucionaria solo.



No sabía que los animales de tiro consumieran tanto. Veo que los agrónomos os habéis levantado con ganas de jodernos la mañana a todos.


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Como que la física no nos permite volar? Precisamente la física dice que si una de las superficies del ala es curva, el aire que circula tendrá una mayor velocidad, lo que dará lugar a una diferencia de presión entre la parte superior del ala y la inferior, y por tanto la aparición de una fuerza neta hacia arriba que sustentara el aparato.
> 
> El ingenio humano lo que hace es crear máquinas más eficientes, pero siempre con un límite máximo físico. Rendimiento de Carnot MANDA, betillas tecnoptimistas.



Es cierto que la física nos permite volar. Pero muchos que se creían físicos decían que tal cosa era imposible.

Hoy en día tenemos una camarilla crashoilera que nos dice que crear ciclos cerrados de materiales son imposibles y que no se puede tener un modelo 100% renovable.
A pesar de que la naturaleza nos ha mostrado ser capaz de usar ese modelo por miles de millones de años sin "agotarse".

Energías renovables y ciclos cerrados de materiales MANDAN, crashoileros.


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Mar 2022)

Ah... Y lo de hacer hidrógeno para fertilizantes no sólo son proyectos de papel, sino inversiones en marcha.









Iberdrola y Fertiberia sitúan a España a la vanguardia del hidrógeno verde en Europa: proyectan 800 MW, con una inversión de 1.800 millones hasta 2027


El plan nace con la misma ambición que ha mostrado el Gobierno en su Hoja de Ruta del hidrógeno verde, en respuesta a los planes de ayudas europeos para la recuperación




www.iberdrola.com


----------



## risto mejido (29 Mar 2022)

ver esto por favor, son 13 minutos, pero entendereis lo que esta pasando y las soluciones que estan tomando, esta serie es del 2013.....

nos avisaron con esta serie


----------



## midelburgo (29 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sabía que los animales de tiro consumieran tanto. Veo que los agrónomos os habéis levantado con ganas de jodernos la mañana a todos.



En realidad se solían aprovechar los barbechos y las rotaciones de leguminosas en pasto. Con lo que a la tierra también le venía bien y no se perdían los excrementos.


----------



## midelburgo (29 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> El amoniaco se genera actualmente desde hidrógeno, a su vez obtenido de gas natural, y el nitrógeno atmosférico.
> 
> No, no están faltando ni van a faltar fertilizantes nitrogenados. Si me hablaras de fosfatos, pues a lo mejor el tema tendría más fundamento. Pero... ¿Nitratos?
> No sólo, por cuestiones obvias, se va a usar el gas natural como primera prioridad para fertilizantes, antes que para calefacciones, electricidad u otros usos industriales. Es que además, a falta de gas natural, podemos producir hidrógeno desde electricidad (aunque necesitamos crear las hidrogeneras... o sea si nos faltara el gas natural "mañana", sí que tendríamos un problema)
> ...



En China prácticamente el total de su producción de gas se usa para fijar nitrógeno. Sin embargo, en España, Fertiberia paro hace ya varios meses, algo falla en el capitalismo en situaciones límite. Será porque el valor del dinero no es real. 
Hay un país donde el exceso de electricidad de hidroeléctricas se emplea en fijar nitrógeno por arco voltaico: Noruega. 
A esos les va a ir bien.


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En China prácticamente el total de su producción de gas se usa para fijar nitrógeno. Sin embargo, en España, Fertiberia paro hace ya varios meses, algo falla en el capitalismo en situaciones límite. Será porque el valor del dinero no es real.
> Hay un país donde el exceso de electricidad de hidroeléctricas se emplea en fijar nitrógeno por arco voltaico: Noruega.
> A esos les va a ir bien.



Son temas de volatilidad de precios. Cuando los precios cambian de forma brusca, especialmente si es a nivel local, los diferentes actores entran en "shock" recalculando sobre la nueva base de precios.

Es decir, el comprador se ve asombrado por el gran incremento de precios y rebusca o cambia temporalmente sus patrones de consumo para ver si se estabiliza la cosa.

Los supermercados tiran de stock e importaciones baratas.

A los agricultores les demandan los precios antiguos, pero no les cuadra con los precios que les demandan. Por tanto paran actividad o demandan a su vez a sus proveedores de fertilizantes precios antiguos.

Los productores ven que no pueden pagar los precios de gas y paran igualmente...


Todo esto ocurre porque el cambio ha sido demasiado rápido y los diferentes actores de la cadena necesitan ver que desaparece la volatilidad de precios y que los nuevos precios han venido para quedarse.

Cuando eso ocurra, los alimentos del mercado tendrán los nuevos precios, que podrán pagar a los intermediarios, que podrán pagar a los agricultores, que podrán pagar los fertilizantes caros.

Os estáis ofuscando por la volatilidad a corto plazo, pero la gente no va a dejar de comer y la cadena de producción no se va a parar. Estas paradas son temporales para ajustar precios porque con los rápidos cambios están todos un poco a verlas venir.


----------



## sivigliano (29 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> En España en 1800 habia 10 minolles de habitantes usando tecnicas de barbecho. En 1900 con el uso de rotacion de cultivos con leguminosas intercaladas, mejoras en la formacion de estiercol y adicion de nitrato de Chile y fosfatos se llego a los 20. A partir de ahi, los aumentos de poblacion se deben al uso de hidrocarburos en maquinaria agricola y fertilizantes y en menor medida a la creacion de embalses y regulacion de regadios. La comida importada se puede poner en la cuenta de hidrocarburos.
> Es decir, que sin hidrocarburos no podemos dar de comer a mas de unos 25 minolles de españoles. De los que unos 8 al menos deberian trabajar en los campos. Y teniendo en cuenta que en algunas de las mejores vegas del pais se han construido encima viviendas o industrias. Habria que formar una cabaña de animales de tiro que necesitaria un 15-20% de las tierras para su mantenimiento. Yo todavia no he visto un tractor electrico y mucho menos uno que funcione a hidrogeno. La ganaderia extensiva que se practica ahora resultaria inviable. Alimentar ciudades de mas de un millon de habitantes, extremadamente complicado.
> Eso si, si el cambio climatico se debe a la produccion de CO2 por combustion, ese problema se solucionaria solo.



Sin hidrocarburos no vamos a estar mañana. Habrá menos, más caro y el período transitorio será de años. Al igual que los fertilizantes no bajarán a cero la semana que viene. 
Nos iríamos a una alimentación más básica y más cara. Se multiplicarán los coches eléctricos, híbridos, camiones de menos tonelaje y todo más caro. Y por supuesto tendrán coche ni la mitad de gente que ahora. Menos viajes, etc...


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> 1300 julios por segundo y metro cuadrado, esa es la energía que llega a la Tierra desde el Sol por unidad de tiempo y área. Así era en la época del burro y en la época actual del tractor. Hemos aprovechado esa energía concentrada en los hidrocarburos que la Tierra ha ido produciendo los últimos centenares de millones de años para nuestras cosas.




Y posteriormente podemos aprovechar toda esa energia que unen dos atomos de hidrogeno con uno de oxigeno y utilizar el combustible del universo, o bien, extraer la inmensa cantidad de metano de nuestro planeta y utilizarla, o hasta duplicar un sol y generar energia a traves de la fusion. O inventar los agujeros de gusano e intercambiar energia con el otro lado como si fuesen vasos comunicantes. O podemos enviar naves a Titan y recoger los oceanos de metano. O aprovechar la energia termica del planeta a partir del manto. O utilizar la energia de la mareas, que gracias a la gravitacional de la luna, mueven oceanos, asi que igual es capaz de mover una turbina. O descubrir como usar los compuestos desechados en una central nuclear de Fision para generar aun mas energia en un segundo circuito. O instalar paneles solares rodeando la luna, libre de nube y mandar la energia a la tierra en forma de microondas.

O negar, de un plumazo, 10.000 años de desarrollo tecnologico y decidir volver a los arboles.

Nadie os lo niega, pero yo ptrefiero ir montado en el caballo de hierro y ver como os extiguis.


----------



## chortinator (29 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No te olvides de darle a la R para recargar y de ir saltando con la barra espaciadora.




Y llevar el botiquin encima para que cuando la barra de salud despues de cinco disparos este al 1, se pueda dar dos o tres chutes y volver al 100 como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (29 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Son temas de volatilidad de precios. Cuando los precios cambian de forma brusca, especialmente si es a nivel local, los diferentes actores entran en "shock" recalculando sobre la nueva base de precios.
> 
> Es decir, el comprador se ve asombrado por el gran incremento de precios y rebusca o cambia temporalmente sus patrones de consumo para ver si se estabiliza la cosa.
> 
> ...



Esas paradas que llamas temporales, que desde luego no tengo ni idea si lo son, van a provocar en el plazo de unos pocos meses unos desequilibrios muy grandes, que acabarán en tensiones sociales, a saber si se genera un efecto domino y hasta donde llega


----------



## ciudadlibre (29 Mar 2022)

yo temo mas al tsunami de moronegros que se nos vendra que a lo de pasar hambre


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Son temas de volatilidad de precios. Cuando los precios cambian de forma brusca, especialmente si es a nivel local, los diferentes actores entran en "shock" recalculando sobre la nueva base de precios.
> 
> Es decir, el comprador se ve asombrado por el gran incremento de precios y rebusca o cambia temporalmente sus patrones de consumo para ver si se estabiliza la cosa.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que esta pasando en el transporte, muchos preguntais porque se paran en vez de aplicar nuevos precios. Pues esa es la respuesta. Se necesita un tiempo para que las empresas decidan que deben pagar el porte a 5 € cuando antes se lo cobraba a 3,50.

Las empresas necesitan pasar su duelo.




Etapa de la negación. ... NO PUEDES SUBIRME EL IPC, ES UNA SALVAJADA
Etapa de la ira. ... TE VAS A CAGAR, VOY A BUSCAR A OTRA EMPRESA.
Etapa de la negociación. ... ME PUEDES MANTENER LA TARIFA DEL 2021 ? Y TE GARANTIZO QUE TE VOY A PAGAR SIN RETRASOS
Etapa de la depresión. ... ESTO ES INSOSTENIBLE, ESTAN SUBIENDO TODOS, Y EL QUE TENGO AHORA ES UN DESASTRE
Etapa de la aceptació VUELVE A DARSELO A LOS DE ANTES.

Y mientras tanto, los transportistas trabajan a perdidas entre la etapa 1 a la etapa 5 o paran. Y nos quedamos sin leche.

Esto es extrapolable a nosotros mismos, cuando esas empresas repercuten las subidas en los PVP.


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> El cambio climático ya es irreversible. Hemos superado varios puntos de no retorno, pero los más graves como derretir gran parte del permafrost ruso y *liberar todo el metano ahí encerrado aún no*. Muy posiblemente llegará.




combustible barato.


----------



## Feynman (29 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Y posteriormente podemos aprovechar toda esa energia que unen dos atomos de hidrogeno con uno de oxigeno y utilizar el combustible del universo, o bien, extraer la inmensa cantidad de metano de nuestro planeta y utilizarla, o hasta duplicar un sol y generar energia a traves de la fusion. O inventar los agujeros de gusano e intercambiar energia con el otro lado como si fuesen vasos comunicantes. O podemos enviar naves a Titan y recoger los oceanos de metano. O aprovechar la energia termica del planeta a partir del manto. O utilizar la energia de la mareas, que gracias a la gravitacional de la luna, mueven oceanos, asi que igual es capaz de mover una turbina. O descubrir como usar los compuestos desechados en una central nuclear de Fision para generar aun mas energia en un segundo circuito. O instalar paneles solares rodeando la luna, libre de nube y mandar la energia a la tierra en forma de microondas.
> 
> O negar, de un plumazo, 10.000 años de desarrollo tecnologico y decidir volver a los arboles.
> 
> Nadie os lo niega, pero yo ptrefiero ir montado en el caballo de hierro y ver como os extiguis.



Todo eso que cuentas es política medioambiental ficción, que requiere de cantidades ingentes de energía en los casos en los que es factible.

Móntate donde quieras, que todos estamos sujetos a las mismas restricciones termodinámicas.


----------



## Feynman (29 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es cierto que la física nos permite volar. Pero muchos que se creían físicos decían que tal cosa era imposible.
> 
> Hoy en día tenemos una camarilla crashoilera que nos dice que crear ciclos cerrados de materiales son imposibles y que no se puede tener un modelo 100% renovable.
> A pesar de que la naturaleza nos ha mostrado ser capaz de usar ese modelo por miles de millones de años sin "agotarse".
> ...



Cualquier ciclo cerrado tiene pérdidas y nunca va a tener un rendimiento del 100%.


----------



## lucky starr (29 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Bien. Hay que decir que entonces la población era de 20 millones.



Hoy tenemos mano de obra negra, volveremos a la época colonial.

Ahora en serio, si la producción agricola es la mitad pues habrá que plantar el doble de extensión ¿no?

Y dejaremos de exportar.

Se volverá al cultivo local y dejaremos de traer mierda desde 10.000 kilometros con el ahorro de petroleo, de emisiones de CO2 y demás mierdas.


----------



## cohynetes (29 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Hoy tenemos mano de obra negra, volveremos a la época colonial.
> 
> Ahora en serio, si la producción agricola es la mitad pues habrá que plantar el doble de extensión ¿no?
> 
> ...



pero si los negros tienen mas derechos que tu, que cojones de mano barata

y que cojones vamos a cultivar aqui si solo son trabas de ecologetas


----------



## lucky starr (29 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> pero si los negros tienen mas derechos que tu, que cojones de mano barata
> 
> y que cojones vamos a cultivar aqui si solo son trabas de ecologetas



Mataremos a los ecologetaas y los usaremos de abono. win win


----------



## Pinchazo (29 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Cualquier ciclo cerrado tiene pérdidas y nunca va a tener un rendimiento del 100%.



Y por eso la vida se extinguió hace millones de años.

Ah. Que no.

Creo que no sabéis distinguir materiales de energía. En tanto tengas un flujo de energía, la estructura de los materiales (como puede ser su concentración entre otras cosas) puede ir en aumento en lugar de disminuir.

Esas ideas erróneas que tenéis os llevan a conclusiones sin fundamento como creer que el colapso de la civilización es inevitable.


----------



## Feynman (29 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es cierto que la física nos permite volar. Pero muchos que se creían físicos decían que tal cosa era imposible.
> 
> Hoy en día tenemos una camarilla crashoilera que nos dice que crear ciclos cerrados de materiales son imposibles y que no se puede tener un modelo 100% renovable.
> A pesar de que la naturaleza nos ha mostrado ser capaz de usar ese modelo por miles de millones de años sin "agotarse".
> ...





Pinchazo dijo:


> Y por eso la vida se extinguió hace millones de años.
> 
> Ah. Que no.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que dices.

Ciclos cerrado: ¿Qué entiendes por ciclo cerrado? ¿Te refieres a la Tierra? La Tierra recibe una cierta cantidad de energía del Sol, pero parte se pierde por reflexión, así que hay pérdidas. ¿Materiales? ¿Hablas de los metales disponibles en la superficie o subsuelo? A medida que se extraen se agotan y lo que extraemos se oxida, sufre daños o se deteriora (que no es más que la entropia haciendo su trabajo.

¿La concentración de la estructura de materiales? No entiendo que es eso, pero sea lo que sea, aumentar, lo que se dice aumentar no creo que lo haga. ¿Por qué dices que aumenta?

Por tus palabras entiendo que eres tecnoptimista. Las renovables NUNCA van a poder suplir a los hidrocarburos, porque todas las formas de obtener la energía (eólica, hidráulica, fotovoltaica o fototérmica) vienen directamente del Sol, el cual nos da 1300 W de potencia por cada m2 de superficie (y en las capas altas de la atmósfera, a la superficie le llega menos por reflexión) y es una cantidad constante, de ahí su nombre, constante solar.


----------



## Ponix (29 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Sinceramente, no le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que dices.
> 
> Ciclos cerrado: ¿Qué entiendes por ciclo cerrado? ¿Te refieres a la Tierra? La Tierra recibe una cierta cantidad de energía del Sol, pero parte se pierde por reflexión, así que hay pérdidas. ¿Materiales? ¿Hablas de los metales disponibles en la superficie o subsuelo? A medida que se extraen se agotan y lo que extraemos se oxida, sufre daños o se deteriora (que no es más que la entropia haciendo su trabajo.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, no hay nada que iguale la magnífica ingeniería natural de acumulación de energía que son los hidrocarburos. NADA. 
Europa está en atolladero y a este paso nos vamos a convertir en la ruina.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Sinceramente, no le encuentro mucho sentido a lo que dices.



Porque partes de una concepción equivocada sobre la energía y el orden.



Feynman dijo:


> Ciclos cerrado: ¿Qué entiendes por ciclo cerrado? ¿Te refieres a la Tierra?



Cualquier sistema. Podría aplicarse a la Tierra, sí, aunque también a otro entorno.

Ciclo cerrado es que las condiciones finales son equivalentes a las condiciones de inicio, por tanto el ciclo puede repetirse indefinidamente.




Feynman dijo:


> La Tierra recibe una cierta cantidad de energía del Sol, pero parte se pierde por reflexión, así que hay pérdidas. ¿Materiales? ¿Hablas de los metales disponibles en la superficie o subsuelo? A medida que se extraen se agotan y lo que extraemos se oxida, sufre daños o se deteriora (que no es más que la entropia haciendo su trabajo.



Claramente sigues insistiendo en el error.

Mira... no es así como funciona la cosa. Hay estados de la materia más estables que otros, y la tendencia por desorden es que las diferentes formas tiendan a la estabilidad. En caso de un material que se puede oxidar, al estar expuesto a una atmósfera oxidante, tienda a oxidarse.

Pero cuando hay un flujo de energía constante, eso no tiene porqué ser así. Los procesos biológicos son un ejemplo, pero también hay procesos abióticos de la misma naturaleza.

Por tanto, en tanto existen flujos de energía como el sol, el viento, la energía geotérmica, etc. hay circunstancias que hacen ir a la materia de una forma más estable y diluida a una más inestable y concentrada.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, en el mar verás que hay múltiples elementos diluidos. Si observas las formas vivas que viven en dicho mar, verás que la composición es diferente. Y no, no es que lo obtengan de minas o algo parecido. Concentrar un elemento es algo que requiere energía, pero como la energía está disponible a través de la cadena alimenticia, a su vez con un origen de un flujo permanente (la energía solar) las formas de vida pueden concentrar los elementos dispersos del mar.

Tecnológicamente es posible para nosotros hacer lo mismo. Podemos concentrar los elementos del entorno aplicando energía. Obviamente, dichos elementos al estar expuestos luego, su tendencia natural es la inversa, pero en tanto dispongamos de energía, podemos volver a extraer los elementos dispersos y así ir a un ciclo sin fin.

Fíjate por ejemplo en la dispersión del carbono, generalmente extraído por las plantas en forma de CO2, y como acaba siendo concentrado masivamente para estar presente en altas concentraciones en la biosfera. Es un ejemplo clarísimo de lo que digo, de como la biosfera ha funcionado eternamente con ese modelo.

Que no se aproveche el 100% de la energía del sol no importa. Nunca ha ocurrido y nunca ocurrirá, pero la cuestión es que como es un flujo sin fin (al menos en la escala de tiempo humana) tienes un flujo constante aprovechable, aunque sea en un porcentaje, y las cantidades son inmensas.




Feynman dijo:


> ¿La concentración de la estructura de materiales? No entiendo que es eso, pero sea lo que sea, aumentar, lo que se dice aumentar no creo que lo haga. ¿Por qué dices que aumenta?



Porque puede hacerlo, y es lo que suelen hacer las formas biológicas. Es uno de los motivos más claros 




Feynman dijo:


> Por tus palabras entiendo que eres tecnoptimista. Las renovables NUNCA van a poder suplir a los hidrocarburos, porque todas las formas de obtener la energía (eólica, hidráulica, fotovoltaica o fototérmica) vienen directamente del Sol, el cual nos da 1300 W de potencia por cada m2 de superficie (y en las capas altas de la atmósfera, a la superficie le llega menos por reflexión) y es una cantidad constante, de ahí su nombre, constante solar.



He leído todos los "argumentos" antirrenovables, y todos son erróneos. El de la "baja concentración de energía de las renovables" que es el que creo que estás intentando poner aquí, es uno de los más absurdos.

Y es que estamos recolectando ya montones de Gwh de esas fuentes dispersas, como si esa dispersión supusiera alguna limitación. No hay tal. Juntar la electricidad es algo evidente y sencillo, en comparación con otras cosas que, al menos, si lleva más esfuerzo. O sea que la prueba de que ese argumento no tiene base, lo tienes en su uso en el día a día. Concentrar la energía no es un concepto abstracto ni futurista, sino común y viejo que llevamos haciéndolo desde los comienzos de su uso.

No es como si pretendiéramos usar las máquinas poniéndoles un panel solar encima, sino que tenemos infraestructuras de captura desplegadas por un montón de superficie (pero es un montón que es equivalente a lo que hemos edificado, no es una superficie inviable como se argumenta en otros lados), y desde ahí lo llevamos a vectores energéticos aptos para su uso en las herramientas y/o usos que deseamos.

Por mucho que repitáis y uséis mayúsculas para dar énfasis, las renovables van a funcionar. Ese NUNCA es equivalente a los que decían que NUNCA se podría construir una máquina que volara. Pero voló.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Todo eso que cuentas es política medioambiental ficción, que requiere de cantidades ingentes de energía en los casos en los que es factible.
> 
> Móntate donde quieras, que todos estamos sujetos a las mismas restricciones termodinámicas.



_"Y para hacer funcionar el caballo de hierro es necesario sacar la piedra negra de las montañas. Y los caballos y mulas no llegan tan abajo. No veo forma de hacer que eso funcione. sera necesaria una inmensidad de filas de mulas de carga, enlazadas una a una. ¿con maquinas de vapor? ¿alimentadas con la piedra negra? eso es ciencia ficcion. gastaremos la misma cantidad de piedra en sacarla de la que sacamos. Piensas igual que el loco Frances que dice que llegaremos a la luna, cuando todos estamos sujetos a las mismas leyes de Newton y no podemos alejarnos de la tierra, al perder los globos la sustentacion el el abismo sin aire de la estratosfera. Pregunta a cualquier cientifico."_

Lo que quiero decir es que estamos valorando las energias y tecnologias del futuro con las leyes y los conocimientos del presente y pasado.
Por ejemplo: Tenemos mares de metano, tanto que es un elemento contaminante de nuestra atmosfera. Esta en el fondo marino, en el permanfrost y se puede extraer de los residuos organicos. Esta por todos lados y en todos los sitios, y no creo que sea zumo de dinosaurio porque hay ingentes cantidades en el sistema solar. Puede valer para todo y no tenemos ni que modificar nuestros elementos de transporte, ya que el gas natural de GNC es, casualmente, metano en su mayoria.
Pero andamos dando vueltas con las baterias que se fabrican de compuestos raros y que se van a acabar en 4 dias.

Por eso me niego a aceptar un decrecimiento que nos deje a la poblacion europea a las puertas del siglo XIX mientras nuestros dirigentes viven en el siglo XXI. 

El planeta es finito, pues si, y eso seria un problema si nuetra fuente de energia fuese finita y no lo es, es el puto sol y podemos abastecernos de energia y comida de mil formas posibles hoy y de 10.000 formas posibles mañana.

No tengo inconveniente de que el puto ricachon vaya en su Tesla de 100.000€. si yo tengo un Peugeot a gas por 15.000€. Pero si para que el tesla cueste 80.000€ y el hijodeputa se ahorre 20.000€ me clavan un impuesto y unas restricciones y me niegan una tecnologia factible para que no pueda tener coche, el Tesla va a arder. 
Y el resto de la sociedad con el 

O follamos todos o la puta al rio.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, se esta volviendo insoportable escribir en este foro por la cantidad de PoPs y mierdas que saltan, me bloquean el navegador, he tenido que reiniciar desde mi anterior post y segun estoy escriniendo esto y permitiendo anuncios digamos que no invasivos ( tengo abajo un anuncio de un coche) ya me empieza esto a ir a tirones y me esta bloqueando 867 anuncios. En 1 minuto,

*burbuja.info*

Anuncios bloqueados:
775 en esta página 565,329 en total.

Esto se esta convirtiendo en una guerra con una escalada armamentistica. Y todos vamos a perder, porque el contenido no es el mismo, pero en FC no hay esta invasion constante. 

Calopez, no nos vamos a comer tus anuncios, ahora vamos por 1691, en este rato, constantemente me salen avisos de denegacion de solucitud, el resultado final es que el navegador se bloquea. Y que todo lo escrito no vale para nada y este contenido es el que mantiene tu web.


2068 ya.


Anuncios bloqueados:
2,102 en esta página 566,592 en total

¿estas intentando minar criptomonedas con nuestros PCS?


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Anuncios bloqueados:
2,665 en esta página 567,120 en total


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

adblock

*burbuja.info*

Anuncios bloqueados:
2,884 en esta página567,332 en total


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Hay estiercol, ceniza de madera sin tratar, compost, purin de ortiga hay un monton de fertilizantes naturales los que se acaban son los quimicos que vienen de los combustibles fosiles pero en los años 40 y 50 en España no habia nada de abono quimico.



Y se pasaba hambre.
Todo eso ecologico esta muy bien pero para cosechar trigo etc en cantidades industriales hay que abonar.
Y para que te comas una hamburguesa los cerdos y vacas tienen que comer pienso que se produce con agricultura industrial, no con agricultura ecológica porque no da la producción.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



se te van a acabar las municiones antes de que logres la muerte por kiki y lo sabes


----------



## 917 (31 Mar 2022)

Se está produciendo el Orgasmo Burbujero...


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> se te van a acabar las municiones antes de que logres la muerte por kiki y lo sabes



Creame cuando le diga que no necesito ninguna arma de fuego para matar. Cuando uno ha trabajado en mataderos se derroye el alma.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

frrank dijo:


> Nunca viene mal recordar este proverbio, no falla:
> 
> Es tiempo de rojos,
> es tiempo de muerte,
> hambre, paro y piojos.



Y en tiempo de fachas, hambre y cucarachas.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (31 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Creame cuando le diga que no necesito ninguna arma de fuego para matar. Cuando uno ha trabajado en mataderos se derroye el alma.



igual te retorcemos el pescuezo como a un pollo mientras tu lloras como una nenaza


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> igual te retorcemos el pescuezo como a un pollo mientras tu lloras como una nenaza



Es probable, no se lo niego uno nunca sabe lo que puede hacer en sus últimos suspiros de vida.


----------



## Rocker (31 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> adblock
> 
> *burbuja.info*
> 
> ...



Ya pensaba que mi conexión iba mal, su puta madre, tengo varios bloqueadores en chrome y opera, su puta madre, voy a dejar el foro sólo por eso. 
Joder, si quiere ganar pasta que ponga una cuota de miembros y foro cerrado, 5 euros/año, qué cojones yo lo pagaría, es el único foro español donde se puede debatir tranquilamente y hay temas de calidad aún, nunca pincho en los anuncios así que... ahí lo dejo.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Hoy tenemos mano de obra negra, volveremos a la época colonial.
> 
> Ahora en serio, si la producción agricola es la mitad pues habrá que plantar el doble de extensión ¿no?
> 
> ...



El tema es que la agricultura extensiva de secano necesita lluvia, abonos y tratamientos, no es plantar y ya está. Si tenemos la superficie que tenemos es porque tenemos la superficie cultivable rentable que tenemos. Solo algunas zonas de España se acercan a la producción por hectarea de los cultivos de Alemania o UK donde si llueve y todo es mas llano, el resto, semiarido y de baja producción.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (31 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es probable, no se lo niego uno nunca sabe lo que puede hacer en sus últimos suspiros de vida



es una tonteria,lo mejor que podemos hacer es irnos a tomar unas cañas y unas tapas y disfrutar la vida que son 4 dias.


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> es una tonteria,lo mejor que podemos hacer es irnos a tomar unas cañas y unas tapas y disfrutar la vida que son 4 dias.



Tampoco le digo que no, el mundo es un pañuelo.


----------



## Rocker (31 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> _"Y para hacer funcionar el caballo de hierro es necesario sacar la piedra negra de las montañas. Y los caballos y mulas no llegan tan abajo. No veo forma de hacer que eso funcione. sera necesaria una inmensidad de filas de mulas de carga, enlazadas una a una. ¿con maquinas de vapor? ¿alimentadas con la piedra negra? eso es ciencia ficcion. gastaremos la misma cantidad de piedra en sacarla de la que sacamos. Piensas igual que el loco Frances que dice que llegaremos a la luna, cuando todos estamos sujetos a las mismas leyes de Newton y no podemos alejarnos de la tierra, al perder los globos la sustentacion el el abismo sin aire de la estratosfera. Pregunta a cualquier cientifico."_
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que estamos valorando las energias y tecnologias del futuro con las leyes y los conocimientos del presente y pasado.
> Por ejemplo: Tenemos mares de metano, tanto que es un elemento contaminante de nuestra atmosfera. Esta en el fondo marino, en el permanfrost y se puede extraer de los residuos organicos. Esta por todos lados y en todos los sitios, y no creo que sea zumo de dinosaurio porque hay ingentes cantidades en el sistema solar. Puede valer para todo y no tenemos ni que modificar nuestros elementos de transporte, ya que el gas natural de GNC es, casualmente, metano en su mayoria.
> ...



Están obsesionados con el C02 y de ahí las ganas de prohibir el diesel y petróleo creo que a partir de 2050 leí ayer no se si es el límite que planear para prohibir circular a los coches con combustibles fósiles, es decir los que ahora los tenemos, porque en Europa creo que la fecha límite para fabricar nuevos y venderderlos es en 2030 o 2035. 

No se si de aquí a 2030 van a volver a replantearse todo y tirar para delante y hacer oidos sordos a los ecologistas, pero es posible que el peak oil sea cierto, no se hasta qué punto los biodiesel pueden cubrir el abastecimiento actual, y tampoco se hasta qué punto es todo por el control de la energía y por exprimir a la gente lo máximo posible en impuestos. 

El gas como bien has dicho básicamente si te da la gana lo generas en tu casa, no les regalas la mierda ni los desperdicios de frutas y verduras en la basura y lo generas para ti y te desconectas de pagar la factura de gas; y para la luz placas solarespara lo básico y eres autosuficiente y en realidad se puede hacer a pequeña escala incluso en los pisos, si tienes terraza pones una placa móvil que quitas por la noche igual que si tuvieras el tendal para secar la ropa o la mesa para tomar el desayuno fuera y con eso y un Jackery o similar tienes luz todos los días para cargar portátil y móvil. Con esa inversión le dices adiós a las eléctricas rápidamente y además no tienes que perdir permiso porque no estás anclando nada en el tejado comunitario. Sí esto sólo es posible para los pisos que tienen terraza, los que no la tienen pues ajo y agua claro.


----------



## Aspass (31 Mar 2022)

Un problema grave consecuencia de esto será la inseguridad ciudadana. 
En ciertos territorios, ciertas culturas pueden liarla....


----------



## frrank (31 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y en tiempo de fachas, hambre y cucarachas.



Venga va, unos consejos que seguro que a ti te vienen bien:

"Solo tienes que seguir estos pasos:

Primero, jabónate todo el cuerpo como lo haces normalmente.

Después, aclárate con agua muy fría durante 30 segundos.

Sube la temperatura y aguanta bajo el chorro de agua caliente por otros 30 segundos.

En los últimos 30 segundos vuelve a aclararte con agua helada."



Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

frrank dijo:


> Venga va, unos consejos que seguro que a ti te vienen bien:
> 
> "Solo tienes que seguir estos pasos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (31 Mar 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Buen apunte, Ponix. Se habla muy poco de la producción de amoníaco, y su subida es congruente con un escenario de tensión en la oferta energética.
> 
> La mayor parte del amoníaco producido se obtiene por el proceso Haber-Bosch:
> 
> ...



Me he quedado alucinado con el dato. Más impacto que la construcción.

Toca decrecimiento, y en muchos paises densamente poblados y con poca tierra cultivable toca HAMBRE.
Mucho ojo a China, 200.000 Millones de USD de importación de alimentos. 
No es ningún secreto que China lleva décadas comprando tierras de cultivo por el mundo, pero cuando vengan malas, se expropiarán.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (31 Mar 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> El tema es que la agricultura extensiva de secano necesita lluvia, abonos y tratamientos, no es plantar y ya está. Si tenemos la superficie que tenemos es porque tenemos la superficie cultivable rentable que tenemos. Solo algunas zonas de España se acercan a la producción por hectarea de los cultivos de Alemania o UK donde si llueve y todo es mas llano, el resto, semiarido y de baja producción.



Los suelos en España son una mierda. Necesitan aporte de nutrientes para dar productividad.
Pero en cuanto a agua, no vamos mal. En España llueve suficiente, el problema es la sequía estival. Es decir, habría que hacer un mejor uso de la misma.


----------



## lasoziedad (31 Mar 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Los suelos en España son una mierda. Necesitan aporte de nutrientes para dar productividad.
> Pero en cuanto a agua, no vamos mal. En España llueve suficiente, el problema es la sequía estival. Es decir, habría que hacer un mejor uso de la misma.



Será en su zona, en la mayor parte de España la sequia es lo habitual y eso afecta a la producción obviamente.
Aqui tenemos un año húmedo con buenas cosechas de cada 4 o 5 secos con malas cosechas.
Este año mismamente se ha podido salvar por estas lluvias que hemos tenido a finales del invierno pero si no llueve en primavera en verano no cosechas trigo ni cebada ni nada, el año pasado mucho cereal se quedo en el campo porque no daba la producción para recuperar el gasto de la cosecha.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Ya pensaba que mi conexión iba mal, su puta madre, tengo varios bloqueadores en chrome y opera, su puta madre, voy a dejar el foro sólo por eso.
> Joder, si quiere ganar pasta que ponga una cuota de miembros y foro cerrado, 5 euros/año, qué cojones yo lo pagaría, es el único foro español donde se puede debatir tranquilamente y hay temas de calidad aún, nunca pincho en los anuncios así que... ahí lo dejo.




Lo he desactivado todo, para ver como se navega y es insoportable, no solo hay baners arriba, abajo y a los lados, te saltan por todas partes y aunque tengo el sonido desactivado, solo faltaba que fuesen de los que tienen sonido.

Ya digo que se me bloquea el foro solo por eso, en cuanto los bloqueo, empiezan a saltar de forma costante, ( segun escribo van 600 ) y somo consumen recursos, cundo vas al administrador de tareas, tienes abiertas 20 paginas de chrome y aunque las cierres, tienes un bloqueo de la memoria que no te deja ni abrir un excel.

1138 van ya. rectifico..


Anuncios bloqueados:
1,232 en esta página 568,865 en total


----------



## Rocker (31 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Lo he desactivado todo, para ver como se navega y es insoportable, no solo hay baners arriba, abajo y a los lados, te saltan por todas partes y aunque tengo el sonido desactivado, solo faltaba que fuesen de los que tienen sonido.
> 
> Ya digo que se me bloquea el foro solo por eso, en cuanto los bloqueo, empiezan a saltar de forma costante, ( segun escribo van 600 ) y somo consumen recursos, cundo vas al administrador de tareas, tienes abiertas 20 paginas de chrome y aunque las cierres, tienes un bloqueo de la memoria que no te deja ni abrir un excel.
> 
> ...



A mi no se me abre ninguna página extra por suerte como en algunas webs gratis de pelis. En burbuja siempre abro una pestaña de Opera en modo anónimo, y para el resto uso Chrome, no se porque, tengo la costumbre te tener siempre varias pestañas de cosas que esté leyendo o haciendo para ir saltando de una a otra y no tener que ir a favoritos, claro que igual eso también afecta, ahora ya no tengo tantas abiertas, ya me he acostumbrado a dejar menos, no doy a basto a de todas formas a leer o hacer todo a la vez, pero aquí en Opera y con el modo anónimo no me ha saltado ninguna ventana de publicidad, lo malo es que a veces parace que se me queda el teclado bloqueado antes de responder a algo, así que ahora siempre selecciono y copio antes de darle a responder por si acaso.


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Mar 2022)

La orina tiene amoniaco.

A ver si alguien nos explica cómo extraerlo y podemos sacar unos cuantos duros vendiéndo nuestro amoniaco a los labradores.


----------



## ax% (31 Mar 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> La orina tiene amoniaco











Orina como abono ecológico para la agricultura y jardinería


Orina como abono ecológico para la agricultura y jardinería. La reutilización de la orina humana para su uso como fertilizante en la agricultura y la jardinería es algo que cada vez se...




www.ecologiaverde.com





Tendremos que aprender a vivir como nuestros abuelos


----------



## sopelmar (4 Abr 2022)

Las heladas de esta nortada primaveral va afectar a muchos frutales que ya están en flor


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Será en su zona, en la mayor parte de España la sequia es lo habitual y eso afecta a la producción obviamente.
> Aqui tenemos un año húmedo con buenas cosechas de cada 4 o 5 secos con malas cosechas.
> Este año mismamente se ha podido salvar por estas lluvias que hemos tenido a finales del invierno pero si no llueve en primavera en verano no cosechas trigo ni cebada ni nada, el año pasado mucho cereal se quedo en el campo porque no daba la producción para recuperar el gasto de la cosecha.









En España el 80% del territorio recibe lluvias entre 400 y 600mm, un 40% por encima de los 600mm y un 20% por encima de los 900mm. No es un país seco ni mucho menos.
Londres recibe unos 600mm de agua, por poner un ejemplo.
Los mayores limitantes son la orografía, la sequía estival y los suelos, aunque la orografía permite algo como el embalsado de agua que soluciona el tema estival, los suelos son la gran putada.

En cualquier caso, somos un país privilegiado en cuanto a agricultura, por la diversidad de los cultivos y pastos, y podría ser mucho mas puntero si se utilizases invernaderos y recursos hídricos de forma eficiente.
La zona mas rica de España en agricultura es la zona mas seca (sureste)
El norte tiene el potencial de superar a Holanda en la producción de hortalizas, técnicamente tiene mejor clima. Pero se requieren inversiones y visión a largo plazo.

La ganadería debería usarse con mas cabeza, tienes miles de hectareas de olivar que podrían combinarse con ganado ovino, España puede dar mucho de sí en agricultura aún y pagar muchos sueldos en zonas rurales.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Abr 2022)

el plan hidrologico nacional paralizado por zapatero nos va a hacer pasar hambre, pero los que le votaron no lo van a reconocer


----------



## jorobachov (4 Abr 2022)

Si hay que pasar hambre , se pasa,, pero quiero ver sufrir a charos pelofrito y a dabutis de la vida.


----------



## Ozymandias (4 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por fin mis habilidades de caza adquiridas en estos años van a servir para algo.
> 
> Mucha gente se reía.
> 
> ...



Los agentes del Seprona, bien alimentaos te darán caza a ti


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012362
> 
> 
> En España el 80% del territorio recibe lluvias entre 400 y 600mm, un 40% por encima de los 600mm y un 20% por encima de los 900mm. No es un país seco ni mucho menos.



Eso son las medias de 30 años, pero en la práctica hay más años por debajo que por encima de ella, especialmente en la llamada Iberia Seca. Además, en el balance hídrico hay que tener en cuenta la llamada "*evapotranspiración*", es decir, las pérdidas de agua por evporación más la que exudan las plantas, y que aumenta con la temperatura. Es decir, a mayor temperatura, mayor necesidad de agua.



Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Londres recibe unos 600mm de agua, por poner un ejemplo.



Correcto, pero además repartida en muchos días, mientras que, por ejemplo, Barcelona tiene una media similar pero en pocos días de lluvia intercalados en períodos de sequía.


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012362
> 
> 
> En España el 80% del territorio recibe lluvias entre 400 y 600mm, un 40% por encima de los 600mm y un 20% por encima de los 900mm. No es un país seco ni mucho menos.
> ...



Claro generalizando así todo es mas fácil... el tema es que para el cereal las lluvias tienen que ser en primavera cuando está creciendo, no en invierno o en tormentas de verano cuando ya esta cosechado. Incluso alguna tormenta en Junio puede echar a perder la cosecha poco antes de recogerla. 

Como se puede ver en el mapa, la parte mas humeda son las zoñas montañosas o la cornisa cantábrica donde no se pueden dar grandes extensiones de cereal.
Para hablar de agricultura no puedes generalizar todo de esa manera, ni la pluviometría anual ya que hay que ver mes a mes o estación por estación y el tipo de lluvia ni la superficie porque no es lo mismo la meseta que las zonas montañosas.

Ocurre parecido con los regadios, no puedes hacer todos los regadios que quieras sino los que te permite la orografia y la cantidad de agua disponible.
Dices que la zona mas rica es la zona mas seca, nos ha jodido, a base de sobrexplotar cuencas y acuiferos de forma insostenible, solo hay que ver como esta el Mar Menor fenómeno que por cierto, se está produciendo en muchos rios.

Hay mucho wishfulthinking o simplemente ignorancia del campo en todo este tema. 

Y vamos, que España en su mayor parte no es un pais humedo, entre 500mm y 800mm se considera clima semiárido. Por debajo de 400mm es desértico.

Y por último, Londres con 600mm no es un buen ejemplo de clima húmedo, Bilbao tiene 1200mm al año por ejemplo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Abr 2022)

Yo solo veo un chunami de retrasados


----------



## malibux (4 Abr 2022)

ax% dijo:


> Orina como abono ecológico para la agricultura y jardinería
> 
> 
> Orina como abono ecológico para la agricultura y jardinería. La reutilización de la orina humana para su uso como fertilizante en la agricultura y la jardinería es algo que cada vez se...
> ...



Pues sería una opción realmente sostenible y ecológica, seguro que no la implantan y siguen mareando con tontadas tipo Thunberg.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Y vamos, que España en su mayor parte no es un pais humedo, entre 500mm y 800mm se considera clima semiárido. Por debajo de 400mm es desértico.



Eso no es correcto. Hay que tener en cuenta la temperatura además de las precipitaciones. Un clima con 800 mm de media solo podría ser semiárido con temperaturas ecuatoriales. 



lasoziedad dijo:


> Y por último, Londres con 600mm no es un buen ejemplo de clima húmedo, Bilbao tiene 1200mm al año por ejemplo.



La precipitación en Londres está muy bien repartida a lo largo del año y es adecuada para la temperatura que hace allí.


----------



## lasoziedad (4 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eso no es correcto. Hay que tener en cuenta la temperatura además de las precipitaciones. Un clima con 800 mm de media solo podría ser semiárido con temperaturas ecuatoriales.
> 
> La precipitación en Londres está muy bien repartida a lo largo del año y es adecuada para la temperatura que hace allí.



Toda la razón, solo estaba teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de precipitaciones.


----------

